# It's Permit Time!



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

Seeing that permit tag reminds me of a (admittedly very petty) beef I had this year. On our middle fork salmon trip we were issued plain white tags with all the info written on them with a sharpy...they were faded to blank by the end of the trip. I got robbed!


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Grif, you don't even get a tag for the GC. How can you show off without one!


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*NM Adobe Whitewater Club Permit Party 1/12*

Albuquerque area paddlers invited to permit Party at Rio Bravo Brewing.
Tuesday 1/12/16 6:30-8:30.
1912 2nd Street just south of I-40.

https://www.facebook.com/Adobe-Whitewater-Club-of-New-Mexico-109330819109887/

Bring your calendars and share plans with a friendly bunch of boaters.


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

Boaters: I have my permits in and I'm sure to land some! Now I owe more boaters spots on my permit than I have room for so I will hold my own lottery of applicants for these trips. My lottery will be weighted just like the 'gov! If I owe you a trip, you're in! Weighting will be based on number of trips you have gotten me on and value of the river involved!This will be an open lottery if there are spots not owed that go unclaimed! Good luck! LOL!


----------



## bzen (Jul 11, 2009)

Does anyone know why rec.gov might be limiting me to just 2 river applications? Let me know soon, deadline is tonight. Thanks.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

bzen said:


> Does anyone know why rec.gov might be limiting me to just 2 river applications? Let me know soon, deadline is tonight. Thanks.


that's odd... I did 4, (for both my wife and I) we happened to be at a friends house last sunday, and there were 14 of us putting in for the same dates and alternates) none of us had any trouble. The only odd thing was my credit card company sending me an email saying that rec.gov might have double charged me, because I used the same card for my wife and I, so the charges were identical.


----------



## All4ward (Feb 21, 2016)

Bzen,
I was only able to submit 2 for the Middle fork of the salmon. But other applicants in our party put 3. 
My short answer for this is the government sucks. But who knows it was probably my fault. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

